# Cigar in a glass tube need a humidor?



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

I got a macanudo P.P. 1868 vintage 1997 in a glass tube and im fairly sure this is air tight with the seal and everything. But im not sure if it needs a humidor or if the glass tube is a humidor sealing in humidity and freshness by its self?


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

cigar_lover said:


> I got a macanudo P.P. 1868 vintage 1997 in a glass tube and im fairly sure this is air tight with the seal and everything. But im not sure if it needs a humidor or if the glass tube is a humidor sealing in humidity and freshness by its self?


Not really sure of that myself, but i would say put it in the humidor anyways, if somehow the seal is not airtight anymore it can't hurt it.


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

carpenter said:


> Not really sure of that myself, but i would say put it in the humidor anyways, if somehow the seal is not airtight anymore it can't hurt it.


True thats what i was thinking. wasnt sure always nice to discuss it!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes it does bro, It breathes just way slower, Aging tubes in the tube is fine it just slows the process down. I love tubos


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just don't expose the glass tubo to light or heat...you can keep it at a relative room temp of about 70-78 and it will be fine...I've had a lot of those and kept them for a couple of years and they smoked fine.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Just don't expose the glass tubo to light or heat...you can keep it at a relative room temp of about 70-78 and it will be fine...I've had a lot of those and kept them for a couple of years and they smoked fine.


Yup, keep them out of direct sunlight and let them sit at room temperature and they will be fine. I had a Macanudo that I forgot about that sat in a tube on my self for 8 years. I smoked it late last year... 8 years out of a humidor and it smoked just fine and actually quite well.

This only works with sealed tubes, a screw top tube will NOT hold RH for years. Those would need to be in a humidor.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

BMack said:


> Yup, keep them out of direct sunlight and let them sit at room temperature and they will be fine. I had a Macanudo that I forgot about that sat in a tube on my self for 8 years. I smoked it late last year... 8 years out of a humidor and it smoked just fine and actually quite well.
> 
> This only works with sealed tubes, a screw top tube will NOT hold RH for years. Those would need to be in a humidor.


Would a corked tubo be considered sealed?


----------



## oznation (May 25, 2011)

I love tubos because i tend to like to handle them and smell them a lot. so i like the tubos for protection. but i will not store them in my wineador in tubos... just in my normal humidor i will unscrew the lids


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BMack said:


> Yup, keep them out of direct sunlight and let them sit at room temperature and they will be fine. I had a Macanudo that I forgot about that sat in a tube on my self for 8 years. I smoked it late last year... 8 years out of a humidor and it smoked just fine and actually quite well.
> 
> This only works with sealed tubes, a screw top tube will NOT hold RH for years. Those would need to be in a humidor.


Forgot to mention that important piece of advice....SEALED is what we're talking about..no screw tops, corks ( it breathes )...and I have just about every kind of sealed cigar product and it's amazing how well they keep their freshness.

I remember when I used to buy the El Producto Queens in the glass tubes...( thought I was some aristocrat when I got those--they were actually pretty good) WTG Brian for catching that tidbit of info.:typing:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> Would a corked tubo be considered sealed?


no it is not. At least not enough that you can let one sit out. Someone I work with had some weird cigar in a glass tubo he brought in and gave me. He said it's been sitting around for a few years. it was actually kinda good... Anyway Id say a cork doesn't count. the cork breathes much more than other caps they might use. With a cork you definitely want to put in the humi because the cork will eat and release all the moisture otherwise...


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Corks only work if the cork is sealed with wax or plastic... when in doubt => humidor.

Corks breath and shrink when they dry out, which is why wine needs to be stored laying down to keep the cork moist.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

To check for airtight, throw it in a big bowl of water and watch for bubbles!  
JUST KIDDING!!!!!! :fencing:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cigar_lover said:


> I got a macanudo P.P. 1868 vintage 1997 in a glass tube and im fairly sure this is air tight with the seal and everything. But im not sure if it needs a humidor or if the glass tube is a humidor sealing in humidity and freshness by its self?


Glass tubed cigars with wax sealed ends are pretty much air tight IMHO! That being said tossing it in your humidor couldn't hurt!


----------



## ChiTownHustler (Jan 17, 2011)

I keep my glass tubbed cigars in my tupperdors. Better safe than sorry, I say


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

cigar_lover said:


> I got a macanudo P.P. 1868 vintage 1997 in a glass tube


I'm having a vision!

I see....

Wait for it......

A fishing bobber :mischief:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Simple in the humidor you are 100% safe, out you may be. pretty simple decision I would think


----------



## imported_cigar_lover (May 25, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Simple in the humidor you are 100% safe, out you may be. pretty simple decision I would think


Yeah i feel safer having it in my coolerdore


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I'm having a vision!
> 
> I see....
> 
> ...


:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the answers! I have it in the humi, was just wondering if it was considered a "sealed" tube.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Due to the sealed nature of one of these tubes, how does that affect aging? If it is air tight, there can't be an exchange of gasses. I have read many that recommend opening a cooler, a humidor, or a wine cooler to allow fresh air to be let in. This can't happen in a sealed environment. If it is sealed, how would that affect the release of ammonia?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Due to the sealed nature of one of these tubes, how does that affect aging? If it is air tight, there can't be an exchange of gasses. I have read many that recommend opening a cooler, a humidor, or a wine cooler to allow fresh air to be let in. This can't happen in a sealed environment. If it is sealed, how would that affect the release of ammonia?


All I can say is that the Macanudo I had that was sitting in the tube for 8 years was MUCH better than any Macanudo I've had... no idea of the science behind it.


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

My dad has a cigar thats been in a glass tube for 3 years now, i took it out once to look at it, do you think it would be fine to smoke?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Cigars "sealed" in tubes do still need to be in a humidor. As stated it can breath but the exchange is very slow. I put some cigars that have a good amount of age in glass tubes to purposefully slow the aging to a crawl. Non-the-less it will lose humidity over time. Also as stated, keep them away from sun light because the temp in the tube will be higher if exposed to the sun.


----------

